# Garden Vegetable Sauté



## Filus59602 (Jun 23, 2002)

GARDEN VEGETABLE SAUTÉ 
Preparation time: 10 min.
Total time: 20 min.
Servings: 6

1 tablespoon Crisco Pure Canola Oil 
3 small zucchini, cut into small strips
1/4 teaspoon minced garlic 
1 small red or yellow bell pepper, cut into small strips
1/4 pound mushrooms, thinly sliced
1/2 tablespoon fresh chopped basil or 1/2 teaspoon dried basil leaves
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, to taste

Heat the oil in a large heavy skillet. Add zucchini, garlic, peppers, and mushrooms and sauté over high heat, stirring constantly, for about 5 minutes or until cooked, but still crisp.
Remove from heat and toss in the remaining ingredients.
Serve immediately.


----------

